# Best Photo Printer



## acergo3808 (Dec 9, 2006)

My daughter has a Nikon Coolpix and wants a picture printer for x-mas. Are some better than others, she's mostly interested in 4x6's.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Whats the budget?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

lexmarks makes the best printers for all those uses......


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

theres lots of printers for 6x4 - dyesub are great quality

whats you budget ??

it may be a little late for christmas

But canon make some good printers , quite small and 6x4

________________________________ if in uk

not meant to be spam - hope the mods are OK - if not please remove
I also have a brand new Dyesub printer Hi-touch 
see here
http://www.dpforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3745


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> lexmarks makes the best printers for all those uses......


now there is a bold statment... you could not give me one...


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

buck52 said:


> now there is a bold statment... you could not give me one...


whys that buck?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> whys that buck?


Entry level junk comes to mind.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I don't know the present level of Lexmark quality, but I had no luck with one for just printing out letters. I won't say never again, but once burned, twice shy.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

HP or Canon printers are your best bet. 
If she is only interested in 4x6, maybe go with one of those compact printers.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> lexmarks makes the best printers for all those uses......


I have never seen "lexmark" and" best printers" used in the same sentence before...

I use Epson... but HP and Canon make quality products as well

buck


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I agree with buck. 
At my job, we stop carrying a majority of Lexmark printers.
Plus, the customer feedback about them was never good.

If you want to go with a nice photo inkjet printer, the HP D7360 is a nice machine.
Not only does it have great quality, but it's fast. 4x6 shots come out in no less than 12 seconds.
We had our HP vendor come in and do demonstrations with it. It had beautiful quality.
Plus the LCD screen on it is touch-screen. And you don't even need a PC, it can print directly from your camera or the memory card. I think it can even print from camera phones. 

If you decide to go with something portable, HP still has some great ones like the A516.
Canon also makes the Mini 260 - another nice little printer.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i have used lexmarks since the ribbon days...... they have never given me problems, ever my 2 lazers on my network and my cheapo allways work well 


but we all have opinions right?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

I've used the Epson Stylus Photo printers for quite sometime and have been very pleased with them.

I just bought a new R220 at Staples this week on sale for $79.99.

The best feature of this printer - aside from the awesome quality of printing - is that they print CDs and DVDs. I use iMovie and iDVD to make a lot of videos so it is a nice feature.

The ink is expensive, of course, but I have been very satisfied with their printers.

Good luck.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

The R220 is a nice model. :up: 
I forgot about the Epson Picturemate Snap. Also a nice machine.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

The thing that put me off Lexmarks was the price of their ink cartridges (especially here in the UK) so I went along with Epson and glad I did,to my eyes the print quality is first class,and at the end of the day thats what matters isnt it ? my present one *Epson stylus D 68 photo edition *gives great photos .....


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

my lazer cartidges are about 80 i think


----------

